# winged demon progress



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

well i got a chance to work on my winged demon last night. the arms and wings a wrapped with batting and cheese cloth. will make his back and ribs this evening. hopefully i can start coating everything this weekend.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like a great start...I wished I had found this forum long before I started swiping my bank card this year. I bought this little guy from Spirit Store.










It wasn't a bad price ($34.99), but I could have built it (probably larger) for less, with the information and resources from this website. Not to mention the fun and satisfaction it would have been to do myself. Oh well maybe I can build his momma for next year.


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm guessing the base is wire? If so, what gauge?


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

jackielantern said:


> I'm guessing the base is wire? If so, what gauge?


yes 12 guage. it what i had on hand.

the batting i got from my mothers house, she is a quilter and has lots of scraps laying around.

i am currently working on the rib cage and backbone.


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Lookin good so far! I'm anxious to see the rest.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Same here! Can't wait to see more progress shots! That looks like it's gonna be really creepy!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm following your progress


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

me 2 ;O)


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

finally more noticable progress:


wing membrane


rib cage and arms assembled no spine yet


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That's great! Is that creepy cloth on the wings?


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

Cassie7 said:


> That's great! Is that creepy cloth on the wings?


no the first layer is tulle and the second is cheese cloth that is ripped distressed. all coated in liquid latex.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

rib cage great stuff? if so, how did you bend it?


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Great progress on the winged demon. My winged demon isn't nearly as far along.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> rib cage great stuff? if so, how did you bend it?


now foam. just a wire armature and batting. very similar to vilethings design. i just didn't use styrofoam to make the spine, head, or arms, i am not that good at carving/shaping the styrofoam.

i am going to cut batting for the spine tonight. i also have to dig out the fcg drive rig to put it all together.


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

well some more progress.

the drive unit has been reassmebled and we have flight!

well ok sort of.

i need to work on the balance and hinge point for the wings.

*first wing test*


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

another video

and some night time photos from fri and saturday down at boy scout camp haunted trail:



this one is a time lapse photo with the demon flying:
. i thought it was a cool pic


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow. 
It looks great in flight. 
The movements look smooth and natural. 
Just wonderful.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Love it


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

very nice prop! It really turned out great for ya!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow! Great job!


----------

